# Black Friday Tournament for Trophy Trout



## Fleigenbinder (Feb 3, 2010)

We want to let everyone know that we will be having our Third Annual Black Friday Trophy Trout Tournament on Friday, November 25th, 2011 from 8:00 AM to 12:00 PM .

We have prizes from our Sponsors (please check out our website for details on the sponsors)

And, you can find all the details on the trournament page on the same website:
www.trophytroutschool.com

Everyone is welcome - Novice to Experienced. Come and catch the trout of your lifetime!
Thanks
Fleigenbinder


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Can I use sticks of Dynamite ? What about hooking a stun gun to my car battery ? Awesome website BTW :?


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Why does this guy get so much crap from the flyfishing community? Ya it's not a pristine blue ribbon fishery but it looks like it would make for a decent outing with the family, even if it is a stocked pond. I'm guessing there must be a story behind it. 

o-||


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Thats like asking why Hookers get a bad rap ..lol Allot of these pay to play places get bad raps due to the farm raised fish. Ive only frequented one of these places back in the day there use to be a spot off the freeway. Anyway the one off the freeway you could spit on the water and all the fish would rise to eat it, Not much of a challenge.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Ya I see your point. Thats a funny analogy. 
I still think these pay to play ponds have their place. They just cater to a different market. Would I consider it "fishing"? Probably not in the typical sense. But it's not always about that. Might be fun for a novice like me to get out there and practice without snagging trees right and left


----------



## Fleigenbinder (Feb 3, 2010)

Whats wrong with farm raised fish? 

(For that matter, what is wrong with Hookers? I wouldn't avail myself of their services but what other people choose is their business not mine) 

But, back to the trout: granted they are not native spawned, but most of the fish we catch in Utah are planters and raised in a hatchery. In addition, you pay for those fish with liscense fees and taxes so to argue that they are "free" really misses the point. When you come out to our place, the fish are NOT easy to catch as anyone who has been there can attest. They are all over 5 years old and are quite wary.

I am not in any way equating our fishing with what you find on the rivers and streams of our fair state, however, for those who want to catch a real trophy and are willing to pay, it might be a good way for them to do it.

It is a unique experience and if it is ok for someone, they are welcome, if not, that is just fine with us.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Fleigenbinder said:


> Whats wrong with farm raised fish?


Everything ... I mean nothing I mean.. lets just say frankin fish fish will never touch my table let the New Yorkers eat it 

Its like this do you remember those old salsa commercials were Everyone would be enjoying there meal when they run out of Salsa and Cookie the cook would hand the guy some off brand salsa... then everyone would yelll " Thats made in New Your city !!! Farm raised fish is the off brand of Salsa thats made in New York City.... Get a Rope !!!








Fleigenbinder said:


> It is a unique experience and if it is ok for someone, they are welcome, if not, that is just fine with us.


Everything has a place would you open a lagoon inside of 6 flags...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Any results from the tournament?

Did sinergy use dynamite?


----------

